
Firefox Multi-Account Containers - rahuldottech
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-containers/
======
sebazzz
Firefox Multi-Account contains are _awesome_ for software development and
testing! At my work we usually work at tools which have three roles: user,
reviewer, administrator so I generally have three containers for these user
accounts. This means I can be logged in with all the accounts I need for
testing in the same web browser without resorting to private mode (which does
not remember cookies between sessions anyway).

In addition, I use the temporary container add-on[0] which also uses
containers, but throws them away after being used (like reference counting).

These two tools have seriously improved my ability to both develop and test
applications without the hassle of logging out and logging in all the time or
needing any tricks when needing multiple clean browsing sessions.

[0]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-containers/)

~~~
leevlad
A few more usecases that I've added to my workflow since discovering container
tabs:

* Work/personal separation

* Multiple AWS accounts

Also, I am very impressed with how well they're integrated into Firefox. For
example, opening a link in a new tab will preserve the container. CMD+Shift+T
will restore a recently closed tab and remember its original container. I
really like the color coding too.

~~~
anonfwd7
Use a different Firefox profile for work/personal.

Sign-in to personal (while at work) to sync bookmarks if firewall allows.
Depending on whether you trust your employer you could sync further personal
settings.

Don't sign-in to work profile and no work bookmarks or settings/logins get
shared.

Don't get me wrong: multi-account containers are a blessing for those rare
days when you absolutely have to log-in to facebook.

~~~
esnard
What are the differences between a profile and an account?

~~~
anonfwd7
I suspect the mapping between accounts and profiles is 1:1, but you can have a
different profile which is not associated with an account.

------
no_protocol
I can forgive the somewhat limited user interface for setting these up that is
in the stock add-on, but the lack of automatic syncing of rules to all
computers with the same Firefox account is really frustrating to deal with.

Putting in the effort to get them all set up nicely and then having them
either blown away (I think this happened once...) or needing to get that over
to another computer has made me limit my use to fewer containers than I
probably would otherwise use.

~~~
briffle
There is a plugin that will sync the actual containers, but it doesn't sync
your rules you setup to always open site X in your personal container, etc.

Without that, its useless to me. There is a bugzilla [0] for it, and 3 years
ago, it was said they were going to look more into it, and nothing really
since.. Its frustrating.

[0]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1288858](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1288858)

~~~
groovecoder
M-A-C dev here ...

We're actually pretty deep into the work of adding sync to M-A-C.
[https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/pull/161...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/pull/1611)

Predictably, synchronizing data is complicated, so it's taking a while and
we're trying to do it in a way that doesn't destroy any existing data. So
we'll be doing some heavy internal testing on it before we release it.

But it's definitely coming.

------
Dig1t
I love Firefox Multi-Account containers!

My only complaint (and really this is my biggest gripe with Firefox in
general) is that there is no support for syncing containers using your Firefox
account. This means every time I set up a new computer I have to reconfigure
my containers and for each computer I have to re-associate all the sites I
have sandbox with their own containers. This is such a huge pain.

Other than that, I love it.

~~~
wiether
It's also a great issue for me since I have to reconfigure everything.

I don't know how the Firefox account works but the fact that FMAC is an
extension and not natively included in Firefox may be explaining why it's not
synced ?

------
babak_ap
Pair it with "containerise" ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/containerise/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/containerise/) ). With containerise, you can easily edit a
text file (host, container name) to create/edit/backup multiple containers.

~~~
captn3m0
Does it sync this across multiple machines? Can I export/import this list?

~~~
babak_ap
Unfortunately, it doesn't sync. You can copy the text anywhere (e.g. email to
yourself!) and use it elsewhere; it's still a much better UX compared to the
built-in functionality.

------
CivBase
I really _really_ want support for multiple browser profiles in Firefox.
Multi-Account Containers are cool, but they don't allow me to change my
bookmarks or browser extensions. This is the only thing left Chrome has over
Firefox that I honestly care about.

The profile manager (about:profiles) comes so close, but it's just not as
elegant as Chrome. Starting Firefox with the profile manager also causes
issues when the OS tries to open another Firefox instance.

They have a Firefox sync profile badge now. Just give me the option in that
menu to open a new Firefox instance with another profile. And when the OS
tries to open a webpage, just use the default profile - or even whatever
profile I opened a page with last.

~~~
Someone1234
Every time this comes up, everyone always dismisses it by just pointing to
about:profile or the launch flags, but in my opinion those are weak excuses.

Chrome made profiles a first class citizen and they're an absolute pleasure to
use. I literally use them every day. Firefox having a bunch of buried half
baked UI isn't really an answer to that.

I believe Firefox is a better browser overall. Only this (profiles), the
terrible bookmark/history experience (wtf is that?), and the developer bar are
the remaining weaknesses.

~~~
lovebigmacs
The entire Library, Bookmarks/History/the archaic Downloads popup, all just
makes me immensely sad. Meanwhile I keep seeing more badges (Pocket,
Screenshots, Lockwise, etc) crap popping up in the browser UX...

To add on to what you're pointing out -- they even cloned Chrome's "profile-
icon-in-the-bar" model, but didn't actually give you the ability to switch
profiles with it! Instead more places to shove more links that I forgot about
- Firefox Monitor and Firefox Send.

~~~
anonymousab
The history and bookmark management also has some unfortunate performance
issues. I'm fairly certain there's a memory leak or something as well, as
deleting several thousand entries at once (say, via 'forget this site' menu
options) effectively breaks the browser until restart even when it has
finished the operation.

A comment in the bugzilla for this issue[1] seems to suggest that they'd like
to rewrite History at the very least. So it's on the priority list somewhere.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.com/show_bug.cgi?id=734643](https://bugzilla.mozilla.com/show_bug.cgi?id=734643)

~~~
catalogia
"Forget this site" seems to work well for me, but selecting thousands of
history items manually and then pressing the delete key will lock firefox up
for tens of minutes.

There is definitely something profoundly broken with how history is being
handled. Probably more than one thing that's broken, from the sounds of it.

------
msoloviev
I made a fork of this that gives you some additional control over how links
are treated - specifically, you can set it up different rules for what
container to open a page in depending on what container it was opened from:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/containers-
wi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/containers-with-
transitions/)

The rationale is that you rarely want pages that you open from random Facebook
posts or Reddit submissions, or pages that you arrive at by following more
links from those, to have access to your Facebook or Reddit login information.

~~~
mikepurvis
I'll be trying this— I like Firefox containers a lot, but I dislike how
session-oriented they are. You can force a particular site into container X,
but every click from there will stay in container X unless another rule forces
it to a different containers.

What I want is something more like "jail site X in container X, and open every
non-X link in a temporary container / container Y / whatever."

~~~
pedantsamaritan
I use containers + Cookie Auto delete [0]. In the HN container, I keep HN
cookies. Anything opened from HN will stay in the HN container and non-HN
sites get cookies deleted shortly. This reduces some tracking for me, but
doesn't do anything for something like an XSS against HN that the GP seems to
be referring to.

[0]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cookie-
autode...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cookie-autodelete/)

------
wslh
Nostalgic mode: I created a Firefox extension 11 years ago enabling users to
have cookie containers by a tab (even when the Firefox API didn't enable this,
it was basically a hack). Submitted the extension to the Firefox extend
contest but not even a mention there. You can check an old video [1]

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pfg-
kJ4nAw&fmt=18](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pfg-kJ4nAw&fmt=18)

------
j0hnM1st
The biggest drawback with Multi-Account containers is that they don't sync
with the Firefox Sync. I have an elaborate and carefully crafted set of
containers. I even have one for TheGuradian where I am allowing ads but the
moment a new machine is added to the workflow all is lost.

------
dddddaviddddd
For privacy, I use first-party isolation. The effect is that all domains get
their own container. In day-to-day use I haven't seen any sites that don't
work with it enabled.

[https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/firefox-
fpi.html](https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/firefox-fpi.html)

~~~
DavideNL
One step further: 'Temporary Containers', it trashes the container when you
close the tab: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-containers/)

Specified sites can still be opened in specific containers, and not be
trashed.

~~~
jackinloadup
I use Temporary Containers all day. Love this addon. This is fantastic not
only for privacy/security for everyday use but also great for testing sites
while doing development. It becomes really easy to be logged into all the
different types of users in a website at the same time and see the
interaction.

~~~
romaaeterna
Agreed. I have mine in automatic mode. My default browsing experience is that
most pages have never seen my computer before (at least as far as cookies go),
and don't get to set anything that will stick around, unless I manually add
them to a named container.

------
acdha
This a really useful extension for working with multiple cloud service
accounts (e.g. AWS assumes a global session, GCP theoretically supports
multiple logins but it's in the usual Google NOQA zone where many things
break) but there's a really important limitation to know about: the container
configuration isn't synchronized with your account. This means that if
anything reset your Firefox profile (like that bug they had last year) or if
you use multiple computers, you'll be spending a lot of time duplicating the
configuration:

See [https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/3...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/339)

------
rcarmo
I love this and use it daily but am sad that they don’t sync between machines
(and the discussion over at [https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/3...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/339) is a bit disenhartening)

~~~
roca
Why disheartening? There's a comment from a Mozilla developer in December
saying they're planning to work on it.

~~~
rcarmo
It's been open since 2017, and it took many waves of commenting before they
took action. For a privacy-oriented browser, that's a bit late.

------
groovybits
I love this feature... on one machine at a time.

Without a built-in sync feature, I continue to use the simplest form of cookie
management: Private Windows.

I know there's been some discussion on sync:
[https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/3...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/339).

As of Dec 2019, it looks like some traction will be coming to syncing just
Containers and Site Assignments (which I believe would perfectly suffice most
basic needs).

If anyone really wanted to keep an eye on sync, I'm guessing these features
will be committed to their syncserver, when available:
[https://github.com/mozilla-services/syncserver](https://github.com/mozilla-
services/syncserver).

~~~
jtdev
Same here, love this feature and use it daily! Hoping for a sync capability in
the near future.

------
m-p-3
I wish that containers would be transferable in Firefox Sync accross systems.

------
hosh
I use this less for privacy and more for being able to keep all the different
account signins straight. I wish there were support in the bookmark where I
can define which bookmark targets which container.

~~~
floatingatoll
(3 months ago) [https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/3...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/323#issuecomment-546400346)

> _With #1537, our next release starts to address container-bookmark
> integration & UX. As @MichaelTunnell points out, it does not solve ALL of
> the container-bookmark UX requests in this issue, or in #854 #1142 and
> #1443._

> _Container-bookmark UX is a big project, and some of the solutions will
> require changes in Firefox itself. Any changes here could introduce tricky
> bugs both in technical integration and in UX flows._

~~~
hosh
Yup. I am waiting for that to happen.

In the meantime, I have been using a hacky work-around that more or less does
the core thing that I want: quickly open up a specific bookmark in a specific
container. (Actually adding it into the bookmarks and syncing across devices
is a pain, but not as painful as not being able to open up bookmarks into
specific containers).

~~~
floatingatoll
Are you using the addon on AMO for “Open Bookmark In Container”?

------
mikece
Easily one of the most useful extensions I've ever used in any browser. My
only annoyance with it is that One Tab -- www.one-tab.com -- doesn't remember
in which container to re-open saved tabs. I really wish this feature would be
implemented in Safari, Edge, and Chrome.

------
dmachop
This was long time ago. It does compartmentalize the browsing info but the
history is still accessible with other containers. For example, a Shopping
container should have its own history. ([https://github.com/mozilla/multi-
account-containers/issues/4...](https://github.com/mozilla/multi-account-
containers/issues/47))

~~~
rozab
If I wanted to completely separate things like this I would use multiple
different profiles. The advantage of the extension is that your history,
settings, etc remains constant across the containers.

~~~
anonymousab
Profiles are unfortunately much more cumbersome to use than in Chrome.

The UX that container tabs have - being able to use them in the same Windows
as other tabs, with accessible open-in options from the tab bar and from
various context menus; creating new containers as easily as specifying a name
and no more - is the UX that I wish Firefox had for their profiles.

------
rsync
Are these useful yet ?

I am very excited about this feature and have tried to incorporate it into my
workflow but find it very difficult.

I want to open a _window_ (not tab) as a particular profile, and then all
subsequent tabs in that _window_ are of that same profile.

This would seem to be the basic, beginning use-case from which all other use-
cases would follow. I don't know why it doesn't exist ...

~~~
freddie_mercury
> This would seem to be the basic, beginning use-case from which all other
> use-cases would follow.

I would never ever want to do that. So, no, it is not the basic, beginning
use-case. It is a worthless use case for me. You shouldn't assume that your
use cases are the obvious ones.

~~~
rsync
How do you open new, specific, container tabs with a keystroke then ?

As far as I can tell, the only way to open a specific container tab is to
mousey-mouse-mouse to:

File > New Container Tab > Blah

Of course that use-case should be preserved, but it's woefully inefficient ...
if you have a profile you do a lot of things under, you'd create a window and
then (keystroke) (CMD)-t to get a new tab ...

~~~
Vinnl
It's not super-efficient, but it _is_ keyboard accessible: press Ctrl+. to
open the Container selection menu, then the down arrow to the Container you
want, and Enter to open a new tab in that Container.

~~~
rsync
Actually, I see that you can press number keys to spawn the container tab you
want in that pick-list.

So, you don't need to down-arrow and pick, you can just:

ctrl + . (ctrl + period)

then hit '1' or '2' ...

~~~
Vinnl
Well, today I learned - thanks!

------
skykooler
Is there any way to run this on mobile Firefox? I've loved this on desktop and
installed firefox on my Android tablet but this addon shows as "not
available".

~~~
jethro_tell
I don't think so, I am set up on mobile to use a password safe for account
login, then I delete all cookies and state on log out. So when the browser
opens, there's usually nothing in it, and then the signing for the site I want
to go to is auto filled making login pretty simple, then I quit on close.

That's the best I've been able to do so far.

~~~
groovybits
It sounds like your workflow could be replaced with Firefox Focus:
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/focus](https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/focus)

Available for Android and iOS.

~~~
skykooler
Focus is great, but it doesn't handle the use case of having multiple accounts
for a site that you don't have to sign in each time to use. Otherwise it's
basically a fancy "private browsing" window.

------
davnicwil
A fantastic feature, but has a really frustrating UX issue still not fixed
which is that you can't auto open a 'homepage' site for a new container tab,
so say for example you have a container for one specific site, you have to
open a new container tab and _then_ open that site using a bookmark or
similar.

What you _can_ do is have a certain site auto open in a specific container,
that way you can just go to the site from a bookmark, link, the address bar
etc and it is just one step, but this breaks when you have more than one
account on the same site and want a container for each.

If anyone does know a workaround for this, or knows if there's a fix coming,
would be really interested to hear!

------
nvahalik
I love MACs.

A couple of caveats, though:

* If you disable Multi-Account Containers at ANY TIME, all of your configuration will be gone. So, don't ever disable it. Or just be prepared.

* They don't sync with Firefox Sync.

* I use Alfred and in some of my workflows, when I have URLs that are designed to always open in a particular container, FF just won't open the URL. /shrug

* Always opening URLs depends on the URL. This works great for apps which give you account-specific URLs (e.g. Harvest, Jira, other services...) but doesn't work at all for stuff like Gmail or Drive. I wish there was a way to get FF to ask you how you want to open a URL like that.

------
lovebigmacs
I would happily donate a thousand dollars towards seeing MAC integrated as a
first-rate feature. As-is, I have a massive love-hate relationship with it.

1\. I'm horrified using Chrome these days. Browsing to a random site and
having my Google account avatar pop up and offer to log me in is really
unacceptable. So I fundamentally love what MAC provides. (Though some of this
is also Firefox's aggressive cookie options.)

2\. It's ridiculously buggy. "Reopen in Container Tab" often reloads in the
exact same container. Trust me, I've checked the various bits of configuration
that control defaulting certain domains to certain containers, there are just
times that it does the wrong thing.

3\. The config is hard to backup? I gave up last time I tried. It's a lot of
work to get all of the domains setup to open in certain containers, establish
the naming/coloring conventions so that it's not a mental burden.... and then
have to lose it when I'm inevitably told that somehow Linux performance will
be magically better if I make a new profile.

Example usages: multiple "personas". I have a Google Suite account and domain
for certain things. I don't have issues switching between Google accounts
because to Google, I'm only ever logged into one at a time. Dev/Test purposes.

------
dang
A big thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603)

------
flurdy
I recently started using the multi-account container addon. And I love it.
Just before I also started using Mozilla's Facebook container[1] and it works
as intended as well.

I know supercookies and other fingerprinting means I am probably being tracked
still, but at least I am minimising it without going full time incognito.

Previously I was using Profiles to separate personal, work and clients, and
though about:profiles help switching quicker it was still messy, and confusing
which profile a link would open in etc.

Now I can separate Facebook, Google products and Amazon into their own
containers. I can keep various client browsing separate from my personal, I
can keep more suspect websites in its own container, finance, infrastructure
etc. Love it.

* [1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/facebook-cont...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/facebook-container/)

------
perfectstorm
I use this and for the most part it works just fine. The other day I ran into
a problem where it got into this loop and I ended up making Chrome as my
default browser just to get around this issue.

The issue is when you've an app that needs Google authentication and it opens
the browser. To be more specific, I was trying to log in on Postman using the
web authentication option. It opened my default browser (Firefox) just fine
but it opened my other container (Work) which is not associated with my Google
login. When i asked it to re-open the page in the other container (Personal),
it lost all the redirect information and wouldn't let me continue back to
Postman. I swear I had this same issue with another app but can't recall its
name.

I suppose i could workaround this issue by having my personal container handle
all the postman links but it seems like too many steps to get one thing.

------
sleavey
Does it work with Firefox Sync yet? That's the only thing stopping me from
using containers - I've got multiple machines I would need to sync containers
between. Last time I checked (admittedly a few years ago) it didn't and it
seemed unlikely to be added any time soon.

------
lukewrites
What are your favorite ways of setting up containers? At home I have the
following containers, each with separate cookies:

    
    
      Banking - all finance related stuff
    
      facebook
    
      twitter
    
      amazon - Amazon + AWS + Zappos
    
      Google - google, gmail, maps

~~~
mikece
Or if you're a consultant working on mobile apps for different clients, having
separate containers for each client allows you to be in all of the client's
Google Play Console at the same time in one browser.

(Or in multiple accounts/logins of Twitter, Facebook, Gmail, Outlook, etc...)

~~~
jabroni_salad
This is my use case also. I have 14 O365/Azure dashes to wrangle and this is
the only good way to do it.

------
princevegeta89
This is the answer to nasty crawlers and trackers that are planted away by
pretty much all sites like Google, Facebook, Amazon, Twitter etc. etc.

The simplicity of these Containers really amazes me.

------
skrowl
Firefox Multi-Account Containers are impossible to go back from once you get
used to them. Add in Conex ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/conex/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/conex/)) and you have really great tab group switching WITH
containerization / "firewall" between containers.

You can't get anywhere near this with Chrome as far as I'm aware.

~~~
molszanski
Chrome Profiles. Sadly, way better IMO

~~~
_nedR
Far inferior IMO. Containers are incredibly lightweight compared to opening a
separate profile. I would say Firefox profiles are more cumbersome to use than
chromes..

------
jcoffland
Nice. Now my wife and I can both stay logged in to our email. I've wanted this
feature for 15 years. Now, bring multi row tabs back and FF will be awesome
again.

~~~
BuckRogers
Another option is setting Firefox to open the profile manager[0].

That's what I've always done when I don't want to use multiple accounts on the
machine itself.

[0][https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-
create-...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-
remove-switch-firefox-profiles?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=profile-
manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles)

------
molszanski
While nice, sadly, Chrome Profiles are a way better implementation. Chrome
profiles is _the only_ reason why I am using chrome as a daily driver.

------
jokoon
I have been using this for a while now, it's pretty good, but I always had
trouble separating Gmail and Google search. It's necessary to add
accounts.google.com and mail.google.com

I think I can't isolate Google search to ours own container.

I'm also using strict setting and cookies are cleared when Firefox is closed,
and Gmail and accounts domain are white listed.

The UI of this addon could be a little better.

~~~
usr1106
Do you want to be logged in while using Google search? I don't. So I have 2
Google containers (work + private) where I am logged in for Gmail, Drive etc.
But search, maps, etc. I do in a 3rd container. Yeah, you cannot blindly
follow all links, but that doesn't bother me too much.

~~~
jokoon
I don't want to be logged in when searching.

------
njacobs5074
I agree, this feature is awesome for development. One of the logging platforms
we use (PaperTrail) uses a single cookie for connecting to their platform.
This in turn, makes it a complete pain if I want to view logs for a
dev/staging instance because it logs me out of our live logs.

Multi-Account Containers completely fixed this for me.

------
ffcontti
An alternative is to use firejail. If you want temp profiles you can write a
script that: \- copies a good initial profile to /dev/shm \- launches Firefox
in firejail with —private that points to the dir \- delete the dir

If you want the containers to stick around you can avoid /dev/shm and keep the
dirs around instead.

------
maciekmm
Shameless plug.

If You want a sidebar with tabs grouped by containers, I developed an addon
for it: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/container-
tab...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/container-tabs-
sidebar/)

------
mattlondon
I have been using this on desktop for sometime now and really like it.

I recently changed to using Firefox on Android and it seems some extensions
like this one are not compatible which is a real shame.

I wish that this was compatible with Firefox mobile

------
anthony_barker
This plus destroy all cookies and accounts on shutdown... and for the
international set Language switch!

Any want to automatically regenerate fingerprinting randomness?

Sites please enable 2FA and not require Captchas!

------
zimaalsu
I'd prefer using [https://gologinapp.com/](https://gologinapp.com/) or another
antidetect browser. It's much more comfortable

------
baggy_trough
These are pretty good, but the Chrome implementation is better. Specific
complaints: \- can't tie a bookmark to a container. \- too many clicks to open
a new tab in a container (in Chrome the whole window stays tied to the
container, not just the tab) \- bookmarks and history aren't container-scoped.

~~~
baggy_trough
Also, it's annoying and a bit scary (for bugs) that this is an extension
rather than being built into the browser.

~~~
jdlshore
It is built into the browser. The extension is just the UI to access it.

~~~
baggy_trough
I have to install an extension to use it. With Chrome, I do not.

------
brian_herman__
This has been released a long time ago. The documentation is from 2018.
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/containers](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/containers)

------
thiagomgd
I though they had discontinued it. Are they back at it?

------
znpy
I still think that firefox profiles are better.

------
dev_urandom
Qubes. It's the only way to be sure.

------
srathi
Almost useless as it doesn't sync the settings and containers as part of
Firefox sync. Setting these up on all the devices is a pain!

~~~
j0hnM1st
well, Since I care about them so much that I am now taking backup of the
Profile and shipping them across machines ...

------
rudolph9
This is awesome!

